
Google and HTC Announce US$1.1 Billion Cooperation Agreement - richardboegli
http://www.htc.com/us/about/newsroom/2017/2017-09-21-htc-google/
======
richardboegli
Google's post

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15300069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15300069)

